# Weekend Warriors



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok.. so we're not beating people up on weekends.. not intentionally  
Seig and I and 7 other people are building 8 houses.. we got started 4 weeks ago and only work on weekends.. Course with him working midnights and getting home at 8 am on Sat. morning.. makes for a looong day for him by the time we get home.
We have a Construction Trainer who thank everything holy is patient as all get out.. There's 2  guys and the rest of the group is female.. most whom have never done more than hang a picture in their homes.  sooooooo it's been interesting.. 

The Foundations for 2 were done so we built both subfloors and last weekend started framing up exterior walls.. it's been coooooold and muddy but what a way to spend a weekend   Hopefully the weather will get better and the other houses footers and foundations can be laid.. 

This is our property early last fall.  and joists almost  all laid..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

Subfloor laid.. man my knees were killing me.. did dig out the kneepads Seig got me.. they sure came in handy~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's one of the other's houses- we raised a few walls and a few more to go 

There will be a total of 14 homes in this new development which is nice.. this one is at the very top of the mountain at the end of the cul de sac.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

And me getting ready to start in again after lunch...Only have 3 shirts and a down vest on here.. not to cold.. it did sleet and snow though..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

To answer anyone asking.. No Power nailers.. this is all done by hand other than a circular saw..


----------



## rutherford (Mar 12, 2005)

8 houses?  Is this a public service (Habitat for Humanity) type project?  Are you setting up a commune?  Oh, do tell.

I've been wanting to do something with my hands.  I'm a computer guy by trade, and I think that the last few years I've had a pretty serious reaction to it that's led me to want to become a capenter (my bookselves, which I built, look terrible).  It's bad enough that this fall I spent a few days working a jackhammer for my best friend (a plumber as well as a Ninja), and actually enjoyed my time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2005)

No Basements?


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

This particular project is where we procure our mortgage through the USDA and another concern supplies the Trainer and we put out to bid all the subcontracting work.  We do the labor ourselves as a group and when all the houses are complete we can move in. So it's in everyones' best interest to work and get their hours in.  The head of household has to put in 15 hours a week and through either volunteer help or spouse another 15 hours,  From last Sunday to today  we put in 40.5 hours  
It's not Habitat for Humanity, which I worked for some years ago,  Would be great if we got the Volunteer work and the backing HOH gets ~!


Bob, Nope no basements.. we were going to have one  but would of had to blast through quartz and other rock to build one.  
It's all good.. cuz Seig and I will be putting up a garage when all's done~!

so if anyone comes visiting on weekends.. Bring Hammer..


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2005)

I bow to your greatness. it is so nice to see people that still care enough to help take care of those that need a little kindness.:asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 14, 2005)

Tess this is great! I really love the setting, and how you are going to have all of those beautiful mature trees around your homes! 
Thanks for the pics. Keep 'em coming. This is better than reality TV!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> so if anyone comes visiting on weekends.. Bring Hammer..



Tess,

YOu know when I travel with anything resembling a weapon I seem to get into trouble. But if I am down that way, I will see what I can do about stopping by and swinging a hammer. I guess that stick work has to be good for something.


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 14, 2005)

Tess,

 Very impressive work so far. That's no small house!!
  How do you get everyone to cooperate? Seems to me there would have to be some slackers.....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 14, 2005)

Tess ~ It looks like it will be absolutely beautiful when it's all done!  And then you guys can sit back and look and point and say, WE did that!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks MJ  I'm soooo happy the trees weren't taken down, only enough for the house 
More pics guaranteed~!!

Rich, oh yeah.. stick work makes for strong arms *G*  Would be happy to have you weild a hammer with us~!

Thanks Oldnewbie~!  There's many groups that go through this program and the last one which still isn't done with their building have been at each other like cats n' dogs~!
We lucked out~!  There's 2 men besides the trainer, Seig and the other guy are pretty laid back.. most of the time *G*  The ladies are great, we have a varied range from mid 20s to late 40s, a teacher, office worker, 2 factory workers, nursing assistant, a race track attendant and myself.  We had group meetings before actual construction began, and last fall we all built storage buildings for each to get some hands-on training.  We're all friends and know that without cooperation we will get no where.   We're very lucky to be a part of this group 


We built and raised the final wall on #1 house yesterday and next Saturday we start the framing on ours.  Then back to #1 to set the roof trusses.. which outta be interesting~!!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 14, 2005)

Tess,

It looks great and sounds like you guys are making some good progress!  I can't wait to see when it is done!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 14, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> No Basements?


Obviously you haven't dug much in WV.    

Think Bed rock with a thin layer of mud .  

Respectfully, 

Jeff


----------



## kenpo tiger (Mar 14, 2005)

Tess, You and Seig totally rock (to borrow a phrase.)  What a wonderful adventure to share -- and what a great reward when it's over.  KT


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2005)

I already broke one sledge hammer......:idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 29, 2005)

One house is under roof~! YAY   Interior walls going up. *need to take pics tomorrow* 

 Waiting for a good day to set the trusses on ours. 
#3 house's subfloor is finished and exterior walls are next.

Rich Parsons stopped by and lent a hand a few weeks ago, he helped out alot   Thanks Rich~!

 This is part of our team, we were 'wrapping' our house that day, the other part of the team was sheathing another house's trusses.

Hope you can come down again Rich and we can actually get some time to hang out instead of hammering


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2005)

Tess,

It was fun to stop by and I did nothelp that much. Only a few nails and hold some stuff, climb saw horse or two, and jump and cut something. 

I should be able to stop by next year with more time, either on the way down or the way back.


----------



## Seig (May 1, 2005)

Rich,

You know where both houses are and you have an open invitation.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 1, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> You know where both houses are and you have an open invitation.



Thanks Mike!

Both houses  the land baron Mike. 

BTW: I really did like the site of the new place  Nice land, good area, rolling hills, trees, ... , .


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 1, 2005)

HUZZAH! for having the house under roof!  It looks like - hopefuly - maybe - the (first) end is in sight?


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

Rich, I've got some repairs I need done around here... 

(We don't have to feed you, do we? It'd be cheaper to hire a carpenter!)


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Rich, I've got some repairs I need done around here...
> 
> (We don't have to feed you, do we? It'd be cheaper to hire a carpenter!)



:rofl:

Yes it would be cheaper, and be done quicker.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Finished up the roof papering and installed windows on our house this weekend..


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Waiting for Bathtubs to be delivered than can install doors.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Started the interior framing Sunday 5-15-05.. 

The 3rd house should be ready for trusses this weekend,  the 4th house's footers were poured so hopefully the foundation will be laid and we can start on the decking.


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2005)

Tess, this is really inspiring and great to see things taking shape!  I can't wait to see what happens next! LOL!  And all hand-hammered - that's a helluva lot of work there!  No nail guns?  Will you be using them for the drywall?  I have some good tips for drywall taping if you need. *wishing I could be there*


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Georgia~!!

All done with hand hammers indeed~!  Seig did pull out the air nailer when he and I were under the house working on the joists Sunday.. but that's the only time it has been used *G*
I doubt we're going to use anything but regular hammers on the drywall..there's just to many people working in a contained area for it to be safe (cords, air hose, etc).. 

Any tips would be great~!!   Once upon a time I was a drywall sander wwwwwwwayy back when .. hated it ~!! hahaa.. but guess it gave me good experience 
Wish you were here too~!!


----------



## arnisador (May 17, 2005)

Wow--that's a lot of work! When do you find time to train...eat...sleep...post?!?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Tess!  How is the building going anyways?  Any new pics?


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 24, 2005)

Hiya Lisa 

Well we have 7 houses under roof, another girl and myself have been named Shingling Queens, so guess who's gotten to do all 7 roofs~!! oh well, it's a good skill to have methinks   4 are sided, and we started the drywall in ours and another, which is going very  quickly, luckily we don't have to tape and mud.. 
the 3 in the other development are waiting on electric hookup, then we can start insulating and finish up the siding,soffits,fascia, and get them drywalled and trimmed.
We were all hoping for a December finish date, but time constraints, being most of the group can only work Sat & Sun. on it, looks more like Feb. But we're still hoping 
And we lucked out by not having to build the initial 8 houses.  So all's good~!  I'll be sure to take the camera this weekend and get some new shots.  It's tough to photograph and work at the same time *G*
Thanks for asking~!!

~Tess


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

That's great! You should set up shop in New Orleans--you could make a bundle!


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 24, 2005)

I own a residential construction and real estate development company and from the pictures that you have taken it looks like you are doing a great job. I am glad that you are enjoying the process of how a home is built and can see how rewarding it feels to create a home that wil stand for generations.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's great! You should set up shop in New Orleans--you could make a bundle!



I tell ya Jeff, I sure would if possible, not to make the money, though that would be an added benefit, but to just help them out~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 24, 2005)

Kenpobldr said:
			
		

> I own a residential construction and real estate development company and from the pictures that you have taken it looks like you are doing a great job. I am glad that you are enjoying the process of how a home is built and can see how rewarding it feels to create a home that wil stand for generations.



Thanks~!!  

From the beginning out working in 0 degree weather, to the 110 heat index of the summer, the blisters and now callouses that line my hands.. I'm a totally different person.  I have so much respect for the people who do this for a living.  Buying a house is stressful.. but building your own and 6 others with your own hands.. totally awesome .. this house is going to mean more to me than any other I've ever lived in~!!!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Good to hear things are moving along nicely, Tess.  I have so much respect for you, I truly do.  That is a huge committment and task to accomplish.  Please do take pics this weekend.  I am really curious to see how things have changed from the last pics to now -


----------

